# Que faire avec cet iMac G3/350/64/7/CD/128P/56M (M5521 DHHS) ?



## Benka35 (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de récupérer un vieil iMac G3/350/64/7/CD/128P/56M (M5521 DHHS).

J'ai le CD de OS9.2 et les 3 CDs de Panther 10.3.

Est ce que ça vaut le coup de le remettre sur pied?

Est ce que je peux le booster en RAM par exempe et lui mettre un disque dur plus rapide?

Si oui, je suis preneur de toutes astuces 

Pour rappel, cet iMac est bleu transparent


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

Benka35 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de récupérer un vieil iMac G3/350/64/7/CD/128P/56M (M5521 DHHS).
> 
> ...



Tu peux mettre un DD 7200 tours 3,5 pouces de 120 go, IDE classique, jusqu'à 1 go de ram et faire tourner la dernière version de Panther pour un usage sommaire genre web + mail + bureautique + mp3, ce qui est déjà pas mal, tiger aussi peut tourner sur cette bécane, moins rapide selon certain, idem selon d'autres.

Après, est-ce que ça vaut le coup ou pas, sachant qu'en dessous de 384 mo de ram c'est pas top à utiliser, sachant que la ram coûte cher pour ces vieilles bécanes, j'aurais tendance à dire non. Par contre le DD ne coûte pas grand chose lui, donc si tu peux récupérer une barrette de de SDRAM PC 133 512 mo pour pas cher, alors là oui n'hésite pas à le retaper.


----------



## ntx (29 Septembre 2007)

Benka35 a dit:


> Je viens de récupérer un vieil iMac G3/350/64/7/CD/128P/56M (M5521 DHHS).


Une G3 a 500 MHz est déjà tout juste bon pour surfer, alors 350 ...
Et pour être confortable, il te faut au moins 512 Mo de mémoire.
Avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit, fait bien tes calculs. Un bon vieux Mac mini d'occaz sera bien plus efficace, bien bien bien plus efficace.


----------



## JPTK (29 Septembre 2007)

En gros pas plus de 150  mais et à 150  t'es encore loin de pouvoir avoir un mini, sans parler de l'écran.


----------



## Invité (30 Septembre 2007)

ntx a dit:


> Une G3 a 500 MHz est déjà tout juste bon pour surfer, alors 350 ...
> Et pour être confortable, il te faut au moins 512 Mo de mémoire.
> Avant d'acheter quoi que ce soit, fait bien tes calculs. Un bon vieux Mac mini d'occaz sera bien plus efficace, bien bien bien plus efficace.



Un Mac Mini + un écran, ça sale un peu la note.  
Le Mini de base (G4) n'a que 256Mo de Ram et un disque 2,5 à 5400t/m dans le meilleur des cas (souvent un DD à 4200t/m)
Bon question efficacité, y'a pas photo !  

J'ai (enfin mes filles) deux iMac. Un 350 et un 400. Avec des DD à 7200t/m(8Mo de cache) et 640Mo de ram, et ben ça ne rame pas tant que ça.
Bien sur c'est sous 10.3.9 et les besoins sont réduits : Bureautique, Internet, MSN et petite retouche photo avec GraphicConverter.

En ce moment la barrette de 512Mo avec le port (merci la parité $/) coûte moins de 50 chez OWC (je devrais avoir un pourcentage depuis le temps que je donne cette adresse  ), et un DD 3,5 à 7200t/m et un bon cache se trouve très facilement à petit prix.


----------



## Benka35 (10 Octobre 2007)

Merci &#224; tous pour vos r&#233;ponses 

J'ai install&#233; le 10.3 (Panther) avec toutes ses m&#224;j, c'est clair que c'est pas un foudre de guerre mon iMac :-(

Quelle version de Mac OS pr&#233;conisez pour cette machine avec 128Mo de RAM?


----------



## CERDAN (10 Octobre 2007)

Benka35 a dit:


> Merci à tous pour vos réponses
> 
> J'ai installé le 10.3 (Panther) avec toutes ses màj, c'est clair que c'est pas un foudre de guerre mon iMac :-(
> 
> Quelle version de Mac OS préconisez pour cette machine avec 128Mo de RAM?



Ca faisait longtemps  , ben en 128 Mo, je te conseille de rester sous panther


----------



## Benka35 (10 Octobre 2007)

Et si j'arrive à le passer à 512 ?


----------



## Invité (10 Octobre 2007)

Idem, toujours Panther !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2007)

Mieux que Panther sur les vieilles machines (moins gourmand en ressources et bien plus rapide) *XUbuntu*


----------



## CERDAN (10 Octobre 2007)

Joël Pierre a dit:


> Mieux que Panther sur les vieilles machines (moins gourmand en ressources et bien plus rapide) *XUbuntu*



:hein:


----------



## Bones (10 Octobre 2007)

A part un bon barbecue, je vois pas trop... 
Non, même le mini est mieux...
Je ris,je ris mais je traîne un vieux eMac G4 ... Et j'ai du mal avec beaucoup d'applis 'actuelles' ( mais le surf reste parfaitement supportable  ) .
Alors avec un G3 première génération...


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (10 Octobre 2007)

Javais un iMac 333 avec 192 Mo de RAM dont jai remplacé le disque dorigine (6 Go 4500 trs/mn) par un 40 Go 5400 trs/mn et sur lequel javais installé Panther et Mac OS 9. 

Son possesseur actuel lutilise quotidiennement depuis 3 ans et en est content.

Certes, ce nest pas un foudre de guerre, mais vu son âge (8 ans), je suis étonné quil fonctionne toujours (et pour toutes sortes de tâches).


----------



## Benka35 (11 Octobre 2007)

Je viens de le passer &#224; 384 Mo de RAM.

D'apr&#232;s vous, si je veux le vendre en 1 semaine, quel serait le bon prix?

&#224; 20&#8364;, il part en combien de temps?


----------



## jeroemba (11 Octobre 2007)

Benka35 a dit:


> Je viens de le passer à 384 Mo de RAM.
> 
> D'après vous, si je veux le vendre en 1 semaine, quel serait le bon prix?
> 
> à 20, il part en combien de temps?



A l'argus, il est côté entre 100 et 150.
Un petit coup d'oeil sur ebay permet de voir à quel prix ça se vend et à quelle vitesse.


----------

